# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  من الكتب التي وقف عليها في معرض الكتاب بالرياض

## صالح العواد

الحمدلله وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه،
الإخوة الكرام..
سأسرد لكم في هذه العجالة الكتب التي وقفت عليها في معرض الكتاب بالرياض؛ مبينا بعض معلومات الكتاب والتي تسهل الحصول عليه من المعرض، سائلا المولى أن ينفعني وينفعكم بها.
مع العلم أن الباب مفتوح للإخوة لكي يدلوا بدلوهم ويفيدونا بما وقفوا عليه في هذا المعرض الكبير من النفائس..

وإليكم الكتب..

كتاب (مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية) أربعة أجزاء في مجلدين تجده في دار البيان

من إصدارات دار النوادر ط1430 (شرح الإلمام لابن دقيق) حققه محمد خلوف العبدالله في خمسة مجلدات 

وتجد عند دار المنهاج رسالة الماجستير للشيخ حاتم العوني (المرسل الخفي وعلاقته بالتدليس) من مطبوعات دار الهجرة في أربعة مجلدات بأربعين ريال فقط

ومن منشورات مكتبة الرشد الحديثة ط1430 (المسائل المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين) للشيخ محمد العروسي عبدالقادر، وقد طبع قبل عشرين سنة طبعة نفدت من الأسواق

ومن جديد دار الصميعي ط1430 كتب اعتنى بها سليمان الخراشي تحقيقا وتأليفا:
(مشاهير في ميزان العلماء) تأليفا
(تعليقات العلامة محمد بن مانع على مقالات الكوثري وكتبه) تحقيقا
(تعقبات الشيخ العلامة سليمان بن سحمان على بعض تعليقات رشيد رضا على كتب أئمة الدعوة) تحقيقا
(الجيوش الربانية في كشف الشبه العمرية لسليمان بن سحمان) تحقيقا

للمهتمين بكتب تتعلق باليمن بمعرض الكتاب بالرياض:
 - كتاب (اليمن المعاصر) بإشراف ريمي لوفو وآخرون وترجمة علي محمد زيد، إصدار الفرات – بيروت- ط 2008
- كتاب (الهجرات اليمنية الحضرمية إلى أندونيسيا للفترة من 1839-1914) تأليف يحيى محمد أحمد غالب، إصدار تريم للدراسات والنشر – اليمن- ط 1429
- كتاب (حضرموت بين القرنين الرابع والحادي عشر للهجرة - بين الإباضية والمعتزلة) لسالم فرج مفلح إصدار دار حضرموت – اليمن- ط 2006

للمهتمين بكتب تتعلق بمكة من معرض الكتاب بالرياض:
- كتاب (بلوغ القرى في ذيل إتحاف الورى بأخبار أم القرى) لعبد العزيز بن النجم بن فهد المكي إصدار دار القاهرة بمصر، كان سعره مرتفعا جداً وقيمته الآن 130 ريال أربع مجلدات
و كتاب (عامية مكة ومدى قربها من الفصحى) تأليف د/ فتحية حسين عبد الغفور عطار إصدار مركز الترجمة والتأليف والنشر – جامعة الملك فيصل.

للمهتمين بكتب العلمانيين والليبراليين والحداثيين ننصح بهذه الكتب من المعرض:
1- الليبرالية في السعودية والخليج دراسة وصفية نقدية لوليد بن صالح الرميزان ، روافد ندار التوحيد
2- الحداثيون العرب في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة والقرآن الكريم، د.الجيلاني مفتاح، دار طيبة الدمشقية
3- تجديد المنهج في تقويم التراث لطه عبدالرحمن ، المركز الثقافي العربي
4- العلمانية الجزئية والعلمانية الشاملة ط2002، عبد الوهاب المسيري، دار الشروق – القاهرة

صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي ط1430 كتابان:
كتاب (السبائك الذهبية بشرح العقيدة الواسطية) للشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان
و كتاب (الأحاديث المشكلة الواردة في تفسير القرآن الكريم) لأحمد القصير

وصدر عن دار البشائر الإسلامية ط1429 كتابان:
كتاب (السرية المعلوماتية – ضوابطها وأحكامها الشرعية) لمحمد الشقيري
و كتاب (حجر الكعبة المشرفة – تاريخه – فضائله – أحكامه الفقهية) لسائد بكداش

صدر عن مركز التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث ط1429 كتيبان:
كتاب (ظاهرة الصراع في الفكر الغربي بين الفردية والجماعية) للدكتور أبو زيد مكي 
و كتاب (ظاهرة التدين الجديد واثره في تمرير ثقافة التغريب) لأنور الخضري

وصدر عن كتاب البيان ثلاثة كتب ط1430:
كتاب (تتبع الرخص بين الشرع والواقع) لعبد اللطيف التويجري
وكتاب (نقد الليبرالية) للطيب بو عزة
وكتاب (من معالم المنهجية الإسلامية للدراسات المستقبلية) لهاني جبير

صدر عن دار كنوز إشبيليا ط1430 كتاب (أحكام المعابد – دراسة فقهية مقارنة) لعبد الرحمن بن دخيل العصيمي 
وعن دار الميمان ط1430 كتاب (المسائل المستجدة في نوازل الزكاة المعاصرة) لأيمن بن سعود العنقري


صدر عن مطبوعات الجامعة الإسلامية وبأسعار مناسبة جداً:
كتاب (أحكام الزيادة في غير العبادات) مجلدين، لمحمد العيد
وكتاب (استدراك بعض الصحابة ما خفي على بعضهم من السنن جمعاً ودراسة) مجلدين، لسليمان الثنيان
وكتاب (المباحث العقدية المتعلقة بالأذكار) ثلاث مجلدات، لعلي الكيلاني
وعن مطبوعات جانعة الإمام محمد بن سعود كتاب (محاولات التجديد في أصول الفقه ودعواته دراسة وتقويماً) مجلدين، لهزاع الغامدي

صدر عن دار الفضيلة ط1430 كتاب (أهل السنة والجماعة – النشأة – الأهداف – المنهج – الخصائص) لصالح الدخيل
وعن دار العاصمة كتاب ط1429 (الموسوعة الشعرية للكاتب والأديب والواعظ والخطيب) لبدر الناصر
وعن دار عمار ط 1428 (البوهرة – تاريخها وعقائدها – دراسة علمية موثقة عن طائفة البوهرة الإسماعيلية) لقمر الهدى الأثري
وعن مركز الملك فيصل كتاب ط1430 (الديوان النبوي الشريف أحكامه ونظامه) لعبدالله الحجيلي
وعن دار طيبة كتاب ط1429 (المدخل إلى علم المختصرات الفقهية) لعبدالله الشمراني


من مطبوعات دار الراية:
كتاب (السنة لأبي بكر الخلال) ثلاثة مجلدات بتحقيق عطية الزهراني
وأجزاء من كتاب (الإبانة لابن بطة) بتحقيق رضان نعسان معطي


ومما صدر حديثا من دار الرسالة ط 1430:
كتاب (سنن ابن ماجه) بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط
وكتاب (الإتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي) بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط

ومن أراد كتب وتحقيقات الإمام الألباني رحمه الله يجدها جميعها في مكتبة المعارف

وحقق الشيخ طارق عوض الله ط1430 مقدمة ابن الصلاح ونكت العراقي وابن حجر عليها في ستة مجلدات من دار ابن عفان

كما تجد كتاب (عون الباري حل أدلة البخاري) لصديق حسن خان في خمسة مجلدات كبيرة في دار الرشد

من أحدث إصدارت دار المنهاج (الرياض):
(خالص الجمان في تهذيب مناسك الحج من أضواء البيان) لسعود الشريم
(حصول المسرة بتسهيل لامية الأفعال مع زيادة بحرق والاحمرار والطرة) لصلاح البدير
(القواعد الفقهية والأصولية المؤثرة في تحديد حرم المدينة النبوية) لمحمد الجيزاني
وغيرها من كتبهم الجديدة..


أصدرت دار البشائر أجزاء لطيفة منها:
كتاب ط 1430 (تحفة الأخباري بترجمة البخاري للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي) بتحقيق محمد العجمي
وكتاب ط 1430 (الأنجم الزواهر في تحريم القراءة بلحون أهل الفسق والكبائر)
وكتاب ط1427 (رسالة الإمام أبي بكر البيهقي إلى الإمام أبي محمد الجويني) بتحقيق فراس مشعل
وكتاب ط1427 (تاريخ فتوح الجزيرة والخابور وديار بكر والعراق للواقدي) بتحقيق عبدالعزيز حرفوش
وكتاب ط1425 (الفوز الكبير في أصول التفسير للدهلوي) بتحقيق سلمان الندوي
وغيرها من نفائس هذه الدار


من نفائس دار الغرب الإسلامي:
كتاب ط1429 (المستملح من كتاب التكملة للذهبي) بتحقيق بشار عواد
طبعة جديدة1429 من كتاب (الذهبي ومنهجه في كتاب تاريخ الإسلام) لبشار عواد
كتاب (جذوة المقتبس في تاريخ علماء الأندلس للحميدي) بتحقيق محمد بشار عواد
كتاب (شمائل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للترمذي) بتحقيق ماهر فحل
ومن جديدهم أيضا (شرح التلقين للإمام المازري) بتحقيق محمد المختار السلامي في ثمانية مجلدات
وغيرها من النفائس

في المكتبة الأزهرية تجد كتاب (مناقب الإمام الشافعي للفخر الرازي) ط 2008م -1429هـ بتحقيق أحمد حجازي السقا

يوجد في مكتبة الثقافة الدينية (المصرية) الكثير من المجلات الإسلامية القديمة بجميع أعدادها، وبعض الطبعات القديمة من الكتب النفيسة
وتجد فيها الكتب التالية:
(شفاء الغرام بأخبار البلد الحرام لتقي الدين الفاسي) في مجلدين
(أخبار مكة للأزرقي) في مجلدين
(فتوح مصر والمغرب لابن عبدالحكم) في مجلد
(عرف الطيب من أخبار مكة ومدينة الحبيب لمحمد الواسطي بن العاقولي)
وجميعها بتحقيق علي محمد عمر ويوجد غير ذلك من الكتب التي خدمها جزاه الله خيرا

من أنفس الطبعات القديمة في المعرض طبعة دار الكتب المصرية، ومن كتبها:
(عنوان الزمان بتراجم الشيوخ والأقران) للبقاعي
(السلوك لمعرفة دول الملوك) للمقريزي
(النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة) لابن تغري بردي
تجدها جميعها في الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب
وكتاب (عقد الجمان في تاريخ أهل الزمان) لبدر الدين العيني، تجده في الهيئة المصرية وفي دار المختار

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

بارك الله فيك أخي صالح على هذا الجهد الكبير ..

أفدتنا بذكرك لأهم الإصدارات المتوفرة في المعرض ..

وحبّذا لو توسعت في ذكر كتب دار الغرب الإسلامي .. 

وأن تزودنا بأهم إصدارات مركز حمد الجاسر ومكتبة ذات السلاسل والدار العربية للموسوعات ومكتبة الإرشاد لأنني سأكون في المعرض يوم الخميس إن شاء الله ..

----------


## أسامة الشامخ

أخي الكريم / مشاري 
انظر الى تاريخ الموضوع ، فهو عن معرض الكتاب الماضي وليس لهذه السنة .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

اتوقع ان الكتب قديمة وتم عرضها في معرض العام الماضي

----------

